# Question: What brand makes the best chocolate chip?



## Miter (Mar 5, 2011)

I WAS WONDERING WHAT YOUR FAVORITE *CHOCOLATE CHIP* BRAND IS.

IF YOU HAVE COMPARED _DIFFERENT_ BRANDS AND HAD A TASTE TEST PLEASE POST YOUR COMMENTS

I PURCHASED A BRAND CALLED GUITTARD THAT HAD A VERY SIMILAR PACKAGING AND WAS DISPLAYED RIGHT NEXT TO GHIRADELLI BRAND.

ALL COMMENTS OR SUGGESTIONS ABOUT CHOCOLATE CHIPS ARE WELCOME


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2011)

GHIRADELLI is the brand I usually get.  I have also used Guittard and they are OK.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe I have simple tastes, but my favorite has always been Nestle Toll-House chocolate chips.


----------



## merstar (Mar 5, 2011)

My favorite chocolate chips are Ghirardelli semi-sweet and bittersweet.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 5, 2011)

Nestle Toll-House here too.


----------



## LAJ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ghiradelli is my usual brand. I find the chips to always blend evenly and not ever melt in the cookie while it is cooking. Sometimes, I add butterscotch chips and mix- per my son's request.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 5, 2011)

any name brand for cookies. i find store label chips to be inferior.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 5, 2011)

For snacking, pick any premium brand that suits your fancy, but for baking, Nestle chips works best. Considering other flavors are added to the baked product, the premium chocolate flavor is masked and may not be worth the extra expense.

And just because a brand of chocolate is commonly found in the baking isle of any supermarket, it doesn't mean it's not a quality product. I've found several "European import" brands that were fairly expensive. A couple of them ended up in the trash they were so bad!


----------



## chopper (Mar 5, 2011)

I vote for GHIRADELLI!  They are my favorite!  I love the 60% cocoa, and they are bigger, so in cookies...more chocolate!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 5, 2011)

I buy what I can get mail order in three pound bags, they are Barry Callebaut semi- sweet chips, good for snacking and baking


----------



## chopper (Mar 6, 2011)

By the way Miter...welcome to DC.  Glad you are here.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 6, 2011)

Ghirardelli white chocolate. My favorite cookie is macadamia nut and white chocolate chip!

Craig


----------



## bakechef (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't say that I have ever had a terrible semi sweet chip, maybe I've been lucky.  I have had good success with Aldi store brand, Trader Joe's store brands and Ghiradelli, ghiradelli is my hands down favorite, especially their 60% dark chocolate. 

I figure if I am willing to pay the price for Nestle, I might as well spend a few cents more and get Ghiradelli.


----------



## Miter (Mar 7, 2011)

There are many different brands - my sister uses Hershey's.


----------



## Miter (Mar 7, 2011)

*Research info about choc chip maker --- Ghirardelli*

RESEARCHING CHOCOLATE CHIP MAKERS AND FOUND THIS SITE:
Ghirardelli Chocolate Company The Ghirardelli Difference <== INFO LINK

THE HISTORY OF CHOCOLATE ==> Ghirardelli Chocolate Company The Rich History of Chocolate

Ghirardelli Chocolate Company Chocolate Varieties <== CHOCOLATE VARIETIES INFO LINK

Are Ghirardelli products kosher? Almost all Ghirardelli products are certified kosher—dairy. Our Sweetened Ground Chocolate & Cocoa and Unsweetened Cocoa are certified kosher—parve.
2010 Kosher List <== LINK KOSHER DEFINED: "Kashrut" comes from the Hebrew root Kaf-Shin-Reish, meaning fit, proper or correct. It is the same root as the more commonly known word "kosher,". NOTE: I HAVE HEARD OF KOSHER FOODS, BUT KNOW LITTLE SO I HAVE PROVIDED LINKS TO GET MORE INFO ABOUT THAT SUBJECT. I LIKE TO LEARN ABOUT FOOD AND TERMS RELATED TO FOODS TO BE ABLE TO PROVIDE FOOD TO ALL PEOPLE.
more info: Kosher foods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Judaism 101: Kashrut: Jewish Dietary Laws


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 7, 2011)

I had not used chocolate chips for _years_ because of the poor quality of what I had tried (especially too much wax and not enough chocolate ) until Guittard came out with theirs.

I still prefer to chop the chocolate when I can get Peters brand, but it is so hard to find now. I am pleased with the Guittard, and I can skip the chopping! (However, they are a _*LOT*_ more expensive than the stuff I like to chop.


----------



## Miter (Mar 7, 2011)

I PURCHASED SOME GUITTARD.... INFACT MY LAST BATCH OF OATMEAL, CHOCOLATE CHIP WITH SLIVERED ALMONDS AND WALNUTS WAS MADE WITH THAT BRAND

HERE IS THEIR SITE====> Guittard Chocolate Company


----------



## Miter (Mar 7, 2011)

There are many chocolate chip companies to choose from.
I am searching and taste testing 
chocolate chips to find the best chip 
that I can afford to buy. ​Some people say claim that really good 
chocolate comes from Europe, 
I personally shop -- looking for the 
MADE IN USA 
sticker on the product I purchase.
​After all, buying American products, is good for America!
​****************
​Hershey's has been around for many years. Here is info from their 
website about their products.
INFO ABOUT HERSHEY CHOCOLATE CHIPS ==> HERSHEY'S | Hershey

HOW THEY MAKE THEIR CHOCOLATE: HERSHEY'S | The Chocolate Making Process | The Hershey Company​


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 7, 2011)

Miter said:


> I PURCHASED SOME GUITTARD.... INFACT MY LAST BATCH OF OATMEAL, CHOCOLATE CHIP WITH SLIVERED ALMONDS AND WALNUTS WAS MADE WITH THAT BRAND
> 
> HERE IS THEIR SITE====> Guittard Chocolate Company
> 
> ...


----------



## mkaylady (Mar 7, 2011)

Ghirardelli is great in cookies. I got some at a reasonable price at Big Lots.


----------



## Miter (Mar 7, 2011)

*chocolate chip recipe*

*The best rocky-road fudge *​ *
*• 1 (7-ounce) jar marshmallow cream 
• 1 1/2 cups white sugar 
• 2/3 cup _evaporated_ milk not condensed 
• 1/4 cup real butter 
• 1/4 teaspoon salt 
• 2 cups milk chocolate chips 
• 1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips 
• 1 cup Planter’s _dry roasted salted_ peanuts 
• Mini marshmallows
• 1 Tablespoon pure vanilla extract *


Directions
*Line an 8 by 8-inch pan with parchment paper. Set aside.
In a large saucepan over medium heat, combine marshmallow cream, sugar, evaporated milk, butter, and salt. Bring to a full boil, reduce heat to medium and cook for 5 minutes, stirring constantly until thick.

Remove from heat and pour in the chocolate chips. Stir until chocolate is melted and mixture is smooth. Stir in nuts, marshmallows and vanilla. Pour into prepared pan. 

Chill in refrigerator for 2 hours or until firm. Cut to small squares and wrap in parchment paper squares.*





* *



**Milk chocolate chips_______________ Dark chocolate chips
*​


----------



## Miter (Mar 7, 2011)

*Coupon link at the bottom of the page*

CHOCOLATE PEANUT-BUTTER CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES

I heard this recipe is good.... I am going to make this and rate it here....

*Ingredients*


1 1/2 cups REAL butter, melted
2 cups CANE SUGAR
2 eggs
2 teaspoons REAL vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups peanut butter chips
*Directions*


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F
Line the cookie sheet with parchment paper (coupon below)
In a large bowl, mix together butter and sugar. Beat in eggs and vanilla. Combine flour, cocoa, baking soda, and salt; gradually stir into the butter mixture. Mix in peanut butter chips. Drop by rounded teaspoons onto ungreased cookie sheets.
Bake 8 to 10 minutes in preheated oven. Cool for 1 minute before placing on wire racks to cool completely.
Here is a $1 off coupon for parchment paper: Free Online Printable Coupon for Reynolds® Parchment Paper


*So.... what is your favorite chocolate chip brand?*


----------



## Miter (Mar 7, 2011)

CHOCO CHIP BANANA BREAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1/2 cup real butter, softened
1 1/2 cups cane sugar
2 eggs
1-1/2 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
3 large very ripe bananas, mashed
1/3 cup sour cream
1/3 cup buttermilk
2 1/2 cups unsifted cake flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1 1/2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips 

In a mixing bowl, cream sugar and shortening. Beat in eggs, vanilla and bananas until thoroughly blended. 

Combine flour, baking soda and salt; add to creamed mixture and stir just until combined. Fold in chocolate chips. 
Spoon into a greased 9-in.x 5-in. x 3-in. loaf pan. 

Bake at 350 degrees F for 60-70 minutes or until the bread tests done with a wooden pick. Cool in pan for 10 minutes before removing to a wire rack to cool completely.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2011)

Most chocolate chips, including dark chocolate have some sort of milk products in them, so I cnnot use it. But Traders Joe has very good chocolate chips, sold under their label, of course it doesn't mean anythig, it could have been made by anybody, but there is no milk product in them, so that is what I go for.


----------



## sarahmom22 (Mar 14, 2011)

I normally buy Chipits brand chocolate chips.  They sell them in smaller packs, but I buy a "bulk", resealable bag, so they last longer.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 15, 2011)

I really like ambrosia chocolate chips. They are a little more exspensive, but worth it.


----------



## chopper (Mar 20, 2011)

sarahmom22 said:


> I normally buy Chipits brand chocolate chips. They sell them in smaller packs, but I buy a "bulk", resealable bag, so they last longer.


 
I buy chocolate chips in bulk too.  I never want to run out.  I have never heard of that brand.  Where do you buy them?


----------



## sarahmom22 (Mar 20, 2011)

chopper said:


> I buy chocolate chips in bulk too. I never want to run out. I have never heard of that brand. Where do you buy them?


 
I'm in Ontario, Canada so maybe they're not available in the US?  Chipits are in pretty much every grocery store here.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 20, 2011)

I believe "Chipits" are Hershey's chips in Canada.  Here they just use the Hershey's name.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 20, 2011)

bakechef said:


> I believe "Chipits" are Hershey's chips in Canada. Here they just use the Hershey's name.


 
Interesting.


----------

